# The Industrialist - Figure - Work in Progress



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey there 
I've decided to make a wip thread about the new "The Industrialist" Figure I'm making

For those who don't know The Industrialist is an automaton/robot, his story is told in Fear Factory's new amazing album "The Industrialist"







The Head









The arms





More pictures soon!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 4, 2012)

So stoked! Can't wait for this!


----------



## linchpin (Aug 5, 2012)

I approve of this.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 5, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> So stoked! Can't wait for this!



Yup, I'll try to work on it whenever I have time



linchpin said:


> I approve of this.



Thanks


----------

